
Git – PANICKING - - painted
https://github.com/e-conomic/swift-course/issues/60
======
mrloop
Reminds of a friend jokingly telling another friend on chat that the command
they needed was 'rm -rf /' presuming they had more experience than they did.
Unfortunately they ran it.

